

Should user interface designers be able to build what they design? - rblion
http://www.quora.com/Should-user-interface-designers-be-able-to-build-what-they-design

======
templaedhel
I am strongly of the camp that designers should design, and programmers should
build. I think that having knowledge of "rows and tables and backend
abstractions and things that make things more or less difficult" simply
constrains the artist. From a programming perspective, it is possible to
create almost anything the designer requests. If a designer is aware of the
challenges their design may entail in the creation, then they may
subconsciously limit themselves, a trend I have seen in several people,
including myself. "ignorance is bliss" especially when designing. I would
prefer to have to put in the extra effort as a programmer to produce a radical
new frontend, then have to produce the same 2 column layout with some jquery
thrown in for good measure. I think I tend to design myself the easier path
when I am doing the designing myself, even if it is accidental.

~~~
rblion
I agree. They are like Yin and Yang. An artistic, intuitive designer that
understands people working with an analytical, logical developer that
understands systems make the perfect core team of any startup. I don't know
why everyone mocks non-technical founders, not everyone is meant to code when
they are much better at design.

